# STILL LOOKING FOR Sony XA-U40D



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

*As the title states I am looking for the U40D. 
I asked a very popular collector about this a very
long time ago but he forgot I was looking, or it didn't
cross his mind, so I missed out. I also offered another
member to buy one at an outrageous offer but never
heard back. If anyone has one they are not using and
it is just sitting in a closet it would surely be put to great 
use to help me complete my system. Or, if anyone knows
of someone that has one, could you please pass this thread
along/

Thanks for your help,
Scott*


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> *As the title states I am looking for the U40D.
> I asked a very popular collector about this a very
> long time ago but he forgot I was looking, or it didn't
> cross his mind, so I missed out. I also offered another
> ...


Hi Scott!

I had one of this before. Was never used of me, after had got some advice of this product are poor and easy will break down!

So I got this great product and try it , works GREAT 

Audio Authority 1177A-1 digital audio switch!
Audio Authority 1177A-1 Digital Audio Switch / Digital Audio Switcher

Run this with the Sony BUS control box : XA-C30/XA-C40!

No problem that all..

Tommy


----------



## anam600 (Jul 26, 2014)

You should search it in the market.


----------



## shutterguy (Feb 10, 2015)

Ahhhh.........the limited edition unilink optical changer adapter. I bought one years ago and sold it to a close friend of mine who was into car audio. He still has it, I told him (verbal contract) that if he ever decided to sell it, it goes right back to me. These are as hard to find as are the xa-d210/211 optical output adapters for the 910/C90's. Good luck!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

FOUND!! 

THE SEARCH IS OVER FOR THIS ULTRA RARE ITEM!! and I scored it at a very 
good price.


----------

